# Recommend me a panoramic android camera app



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm going to be doing some panoramic globe photos for my daughter's school, this sort of thing





and i want to mess around with my phone before i start properly, but i'm not getting on with the stock 360 app, it's only reliable up to about 320 really. I've got the Better Camera app too, but i'm not impressed with the 360 results on that either, the stitching is clumsy and too obvious.

There's loads of free 360 apps, but before I start ploughing through them one by one I thought I'd see if there are any recommendations.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2014)

What phone have you got? Some come with built in panorama apps.


----------



## Enviro (Mar 26, 2014)

Not very helpful, I know, but it's one of these you want: Panono


----------



## 2hats (Mar 26, 2014)

Nothing to do with an Android app (sorry) but those 360 images reminded me of this (8 GoPros on a hexacopter):


----------



## dervish (Mar 26, 2014)

If you are rooted and happy to manually install an apk you could do a lot worse than googles stock camera, this comes with photosphere which I use all the time and love as it makes it very quick and easy to make a sphere which can then be turned into a tiny planet, like your original image.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 26, 2014)

dervish said:


> If you are rooted and happy to manually install an apk you could do a lot worse than googles stock camera, this comes with photosphere which I use all the time and love as it makes it very quick and easy to make a sphere which can then be turned into a tiny planet, like your original image.



Actually, downloading the Google Photosphere app apk and installing it directly (outside of the Google Play store so need to temporarily enable installation from other 'untrusted' sources first 'Security->Unknown sources', if you are happy to do so) worked a treat for me (Samsung device running Android 4.3). No root access required.


----------



## dervish (Mar 26, 2014)

2hats said:


> Actually, downloading the Google Photosphere app apk and installing it directly (outside of Google Play store so need to temporarily enable installation form other 'untrusted' sources first 'Security->Unknown sources', if you are happy to do so) worked a treat for me (Samsung device running Android 4.3). No root access required.



Cool, glad it's a bit easier than it used to be then, do you still have two camera and gallery apps?


----------



## 2hats (Mar 26, 2014)

dervish said:


> Cool, glad it's a bit easier than it used to be then, do you still have two camera and gallery apps?



Yes - the original pair plus the Photosphere ones.


----------



## dervish (Mar 26, 2014)

I got rid of them by deleting the gallery2.apk from /system/app you definitely need to be rooted for that though.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 26, 2014)

editor said:


> What phone have you got? Some come with built in panorama apps.


HTC One. Been using the built in pano app but as i said it doesn't give a full 360 result


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 26, 2014)

thanks dervish and 2hats, i'll install the photosphere apk and have a play with it


----------

